
What does it take to make a good investment decision in a super hyped market? - ondrejzabojnik
https://icodice.org/
======
ondrejzabojnik
I mean when you consider the fun/decadent website I linked and all the great
looking ICOs competing mostly on the basis of "let's raise millions and try to
disrupt this and that and see if it actually works". I assume most of you guys
and gals are not deep in the crypto space. Is that correct? What's your
educated opinion on the crypto/blockain technologies? Is it, in your opinion,
really like witnessing the emergence of the world wide web?

------
where_do_i_live
If you are new to the market, your best bet is not to make any investment -
otherwise you are just playing the lottery.

You are way way too late to the crypto party - wait a few months, almost a
certainty you can buy whatever you want cheaper. Insanity reigns right now.

~~~
ondrejzabojnik
I am "old" to the market. But I was interested in an out-group view.

------
AnimalMuppet
There's three things you can do with a super hyped market.

1\. Stay far, far away.

2\. Believe the hype.

3\. Don't believe the hype, but try to make some money, and then get out
before it all falls apart. This tends to get converted into 2 in your own
thinking, because you're making all this money for a while.

The safe option is to stay out. Yes, you may miss some gains. You should still
have a shirt left at the end of the day, though.

